# tips or suggestions on an Annie



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

With both primary Moguls down for BB wheel additions, the C-16...well long story, and the Connie/Kay still a work in progress, I figured we needed an extra reserve engine to run when our main motive power is down, so picked up a new Bachmann WP&Y Annie (to be relettered for the Rio Grande) to help pick up the slack. Any quick suggested mods, things to watch out for, etc? for now this will more be a reserve engine so not trying to sink major $ or time into it. Our other engines are engaging in enough attention seeking behavior at the moment..


----------



## carlferg (Mar 18, 2009)

Go here: www.girr.org/girr/index.html Find Bachmann big hauler in the large scale tips section. One of the biggest problems to address is constant derail of front truck. Do the shown fix/remount to equalise the truck and you will be happy. Carl


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

locomotive arrived today. As much of an LGB fanboy as I am, this is a seriously impressive engine. May turn into more than just a reserve. Looks better in person than in photos and at the head of our full passenger consist is downright impressive (will try to get pics up at some point). Ran it for about an hour worked flawlessly. Much better and stronger puller than the Moguls. Pilot truck never derailed; the front tender truck was the only one acting finicky. Sound system is meh but better than nothing and didn't try the smoker. For only $113, seriously impressive bang for the buck. Dare I say it but asssuming long term reliability holds up, probably a better overall engine than the LGB Moguls, especially since it was a good $200-300 less than the least expensive one. Highly recommend so far.


----------

